# Best dry dog foods of the year article



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Dog digest has listed their 15 best dry dog foods of the year.
The 15 Best Consumer Rated Dry Dog Food Brands For 2016 | The Dog Digest | Page 15
If your food isn't on the list, better check this list 15 worst foods:
The 10 Worst Consumer Rated Dry Dog Food Brands For 2016 | The Dog Digest


----------



## Manny and Lola (Jun 12, 2016)

Very interesting to see who made the list! And of course who made the 10 worst list too. Thank you for sharing!


----------

